# You Will Be in our Hearts Forever, Joey



## RobinD (Jan 18, 2011)

My Joey passed away last week. He would have been 14 this year.


We all miss you so much Joey, but we will see you again someday. Thanks for being such a good and loyal boy, right till the end. Love you.​

Four Feet in Heaven

Your favorite chair is vacant now...
...No eager purrs to greet me.
No softly padded paws to run
Ecstatically to meet me.
No coaxing rubs, no plaintive cry
Will say it's time for feeding.
I've put away your bowl, and all
The things you won't be needing;
But I will miss you little friend,
For I could never measure
The happiness you brought me,
The comfort and the pleasure.
And since God put you here to share
In earthly joy and sorrow;
I'm sure there'll be a place for you
In Heaven's bright tomorrow...

by Alice E. Chase​


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry for your loss - hugs


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Joey. He looked like a big, beautiful kitty, and a lot like my Murphy. Rest in peace, sweet kitty.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I know your pain. I lost my Smokey on January 14. Many hugs to you. Rest in peace, sweet Joey. I hope my Smokey was there to greet you as you crossed the Bridge.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He's a beautiful cat. Hugs

Kathy


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is a very sweet poem. Im sorry for your loss. We really do carry our cats, who have passed to the other side, in our hearts. So many losses lately. Its so heartbreaking.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Joey was beautiful and he was clearly loved very much.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss atback


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

atback I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RobinD (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words.((hugs))


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. I've lost 2 very nice orange cats very similar to Joey and I know the pain of that. Healing hugs to you.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Your Joey was very handsome and special.


----------

